# [Heisec] Rustock-Botnetz: Nach Abschaltung weiterhin viele PCs infiziert



## Newsfeed (6 Juli 2011)

Mitte März hat Microsoft die Command & Control-Server des Rustock-Botnets abschalten lassen. Jetzt veröffentlichen die Redmonder erstmals eine Statistik, wie viele Zombie-PCs noch im Web unterwegs sind.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------



## Heiko (6 Juli 2011)

Direkter Link zum Microsoft-Bericht: http://goo.gl/NFk4O


----------

